# How many current MACH GSDs are on the forum?



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I was thinking about Rerun's question in a recent thread:


Rerun said:


> Why do you figure there are so few GSD's in agility?


And it got me thinking about the statistics for a GSD to become MACH (or PACH [even though it's new]) titled. Certainly I understand that not every GSD doing agility will ever achieve such a high title- but that's not the question. 

Question is- how common is it for a GSD to achieve a MACH title?
Secondary question- how common is it for _any_ dog to achieve a MACH title?

I know I've seen at least a couple MACH2 or even MACH*6!* dogs out there. Surely MACH6 is quite rare...

[EDIT]- sorry for the misplaced modifier in the thread title.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't know a whole lot about agility, but MRL has got a Mach2 on her Bretta Lee.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yep, I did know that. To be totally honest, I was kinda wondering if MRL has the only MACH titled GSD on the forum...


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

wildo said:


> Yep, I did know that. To be totally honest, I was kinda wondering if MRL has the only MACH titled GSD on the forum...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: for MRL!

Statistics for GSD's reaching MACH _anything_ are pretty low each year. Here's the statistics for 2010. (GSD'S - AKC)
MACH - 8
MACH2 - 1
MACH3 - 2
MACH4 - 3
MACH5 - 2
MACH6 - 2

Just as a comparison 129 Border Collies obtained MACH in the same year.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Whiteshepherds said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: for MRL!
> 
> Statistics for GSD's reaching MACH _anything_ are pretty low each year. Here's the statistics for 2010. (GSD'S - AKC)
> MACH - 8
> ...


Low, but AKC isn't the only game in town. There is CKC, UKC, NADAC, USDAA, ASCA, AAC and CPE offering their own titles. It would be interesting to know how may GSDs (and for personal interest, Rotts) earn the top title of each association each year.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, I didn't realize to after I posted that I wasn't accounting for all the other agility venues like angelas listed. Probably a substantial omission.

Whiteshepherds- this is the second time I've seen you post AKC stats from 2010- but I can't figure out how to search for these for the life of me. Do you have a special account or something?

And WOW!! Only eight total GSDs earned a MACH in 2010- that is crazy! I would have thought it'd be above 50!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

wildo said:


> Yes, I didn't realize to after I posted that I wasn't accounting for all the other agility venues like angelas listed. Probably a substantial omission.


That said- AKC is the biggest, most popular venue (to my knowledge) for agility, and therefore is likely indicative of the numbers we'd see from the other venues- if not higher.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo, I'm not sure where whiteshepherds got their stats but I do know that about once year someone sends out and Excel websheet on one of the agility email lists. Which I probably deleted or I'd pass on....

I just found the one for 2006...but I can't put attachments here and it's an Excel sheet and that's a bit dated!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

angelas said:


> Low, but AKC isn't the only game in town. There is CKC, UKC, NADAC, USDAA, ASCA, AAC and CPE offering their own titles. It would be interesting to know how may GSDs (and for personal interest, Rotts) earn the top title of each association each year.



I doubt those stats would be much different. GSDs are not all that common in any agility venues, so the number achieving the highest titles in any are likely to be low despite the breed's overall popularity. 

As a side note - there are some outstanding Rotties in agility in my area. Never thought I'd see such fast, driven Rotts in agility!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Soooooo..... MRL- are you our only active member who has a MACH (or applicable) dog?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL, no special account, it's all on the AKC website. 

American Kennel Club - Event Statistics

Use the link and then click on event and title statistics for the year you're interested in.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Whiteshepherds said:


> LOL, no special account, it's all on the AKC website.
> 
> American Kennel Club - Event Statistics
> 
> Use the link and then click on event and title statistics for the year you're interested in.


Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

wildo said:


> Soooooo..... MRL- are you our only active member who has a MACH (or applicable) dog?


 I'm thinking she is. But I bet that it won't be her first MACH GSD


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I plan on getting into agility later on with my next dog, and hope to title the dog too. Well most of my future dogs I want to get into agility.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

AgileGSD said:


> I'm thinking she is. But I bet that it won't be her first MACH GSD


I got a MACH on Elsa Rose

Now a MACH2 on Bretta Lee (and hopefully headed to MACH3, she's just 7 yrs old)

And who knows how far I'll go with Miss Glory B!!! :wild:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Whiteshepherds said:


> LOL, no special account, it's all on the AKC website.
> 
> American Kennel Club - Event Statistics
> 
> Use the link and then click on event and title statistics for the year you're interested in.


Thanks for posting the link! :thumbup:

Here's the Herding dogs... I didn't realize I was in such an elite group (and really, we should be able to catch up to the Shelties and Border Collies, right :wild: )


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Thanks for posting the link! :thumbup:
> Here's the Herding dogs... I didn't realize I was in such an elite group (and really, we should be able to catch up to the Shelties and Border Collies, right :wild: )


Yes you are in an elite group! I don't think people always realize how few GSD's have the titles we're always talking about. 

Now go forth and get some more MACH's and put those BC and Shelties in their place!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Yes you are in an elite group! I don't think people always realize how few GSD's have the titles we're always talking about.
> 
> Now go forth and get some more MACH's and put those BC and Shelties in their place!!


This is SO true! I'm really glad I started this thread because it is kinda blowing me away. I find it absolutely crazy that so few GSDs are earning titles in agility. Just getting *any* agility title with a GSD puts you in a relatively elite group considering the number of GSDs that are out there...

Unfortunately, I don't have any plans (as of now) to run Pimg at a standard height (24"). I will run her preferred in AKC (20") and performance in USDAA (22") and this July, we will enter as Veteran [since Pimg is 26" tall] or Enthusiast [in the event I read the rules wrong] either way jumping 20". She may earn titles, but no plans for the MACH. I would LOVE to be the first GSD to get a PACH though... :wild: <where's the emoticon for "dreaming">


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

wildo said:


> and this July, we will enter as Veteran [since Pimg is 26" tall] or Enthusiast [in the event I read the rules wrong] either way jumping 20".


I guess I forgot to mention that this is CPE.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Yes you are in an elite group! I don't think people always realize how few GSD's have the titles we're always talking about.
> 
> Now go forth and get some more MACH's and put those BC and Shelties in their place!!


I like my shelties!lol.

But I agree it would awesome to see more GSDs title in Agility.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am thinking of getting Molly into agility still. With her jumping skills and swiftness she will fly through the course. Ok maybe thats a bit much.lol


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I like my shelties!lol.


I do too! And BC's and Whippets and all those faster than lightening dogs. They're fun to watch!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I would love too do Agility with Frank too, he's tall but lanky, we'll never be the fastest but I would love to just have the fun of doing it.
I trained my Border collie in agility but never showed him, my husband said it's because the dog is too fast for me. LOL


----------

